# VB36 lathe for sale on ebay



## Mark Hancock (8 Apr 2008)

Title says it all.

ebay link

Nothing to do with me , just a turner I know


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Apr 2008)

Must buy those lottery tickets.  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (8 Apr 2008)

Not tempted to have it as a companion to Big Blue Mark !


----------



## Blister (9 Apr 2008)

Ooo , Oooo , pant pant , drool drool :tongue9: 

Now then , have I got room :-k 

NO , Stop it


----------



## TEP (9 Apr 2008)

I don't do the lottery, but as has already been said I may have to invest in a few tickets.

Then if luck came my way I would then have to search for a site for it. I ain't got nowhere that beast could go.


----------



## Mark Hancock (9 Apr 2008)

CHJ":1doohwj8 said:


> Not tempted to have it as a companion to Big Blue Mark !



It did cross my mind but then reason stepped in. I'm trying to get rid of lathes not acquire more. I've still that Tyme Avon to sell.

And after all Blue is a much nicer colour than Green


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2008)

Mark Hancock":2t9vcpzb said:


> ...................
> And after all Blue is a much nicer colour than Green









[-(


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Apr 2008)

Blue or green, anything other than yellow.....really need to move on and up mine is getting very limiting.

Pet


----------



## Gordon T (9 Apr 2008)

That is one beast of a machine!!!!! I saw one in use a couple of years ago, very impressive, I would need to rebuild to fit that it my workshop, and win the lottery first!!!!

GT


----------



## Scrums (9 Apr 2008)

I'd never get it down the stairs into the workshop, though currently it's about £2K more than I can afford.....

Chris.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Apr 2008)

I'm just happy with my green machine   
Though a lottery win would be nice and i woudn't have to worry about how much room i'd have,as a nice big workshop would also be on top of the list :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Apr 2008)

I must not bid! I must not bid! Doh!

Only joking, don't think I'm really good enough to need a lathe like that yet.

Dave


----------



## Mark Hancock (9 Apr 2008)

CHJ":nth6rmzf said:


> Mark Hancock":nth6rmzf said:
> 
> 
> > ...................
> ...



Ooops


----------



## Richard Findley (9 Apr 2008)

I couldn't buy one of those... I'm affraid of Daleks!!!! :lol:


----------

